# Problème ipod qui "rame"



## dam100 (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde
J'ai un problème avec mon ipod : toutes les 2 chansons environs en plein milieu de la lecture, mon ipod bloque environ 1 seconde puis reprend la lecture comme ci il "ramait" !
J'ai essayer de le réinitialiser et je l'ai envoyé en réparation chez apple ou il mon dit que tout allait bien.
Je précise que c'est un ipod classic 80Go remplit au 3/4.
Est ce que vous avez déjà rencontré ce genre de problème ?
J'ai vu que le disque dur de l'ipod était légèrement fragmenté, est ce qu'une défragmentation serait sans risque? utile?
merci par avance


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (1 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai ce problème durant la navigation à travers les menus. Ajouter pleins de beaux effets : oui, cool! mais pas au détriment des performances de base, à savoir trouver une chanson et l'écouter.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Une défragmentation d'un iPod ??
Avec tous ça, l'accès au disque dur n'est pas tout à fait primordial, et puis ce n'est pas un fichier de 10Mo qui sera fragmenté...

Maintenant, une défrag' a-t-elle déjà fait du mal?? Non...
Mais bon, fais comme tu peux!


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre cet ipod qui beugue comme ça!!! Bizarre Bizarre


----------

